
JavaScript built-in Compose by @svensauleau - netgusto
https://gist.github.com/xtuc/68f1e7def4b92ea3c7920b1dae0dc798
======
netgusto
Refers to this ESNext proposal : [https://github.com/gilbert/es-pipeline-
operator](https://github.com/gilbert/es-pipeline-operator)

By @svensauleau :
[https://twitter.com/svensauleau/status/881878965585145858](https://twitter.com/svensauleau/status/881878965585145858)

